# New Benedicta



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I finally got a group of 6 of these after wanting them for so long. Without giving feedback (hint, they came from Chicago), I am very happy with how healty and colorful these guys are.
I was able to get a pic of 3 in the same spot. I will get some better pics once I put them in their 50g here in a month or so.










This pic is from a point & shoot with no flash. I was surprised with how much blue is on them.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice. Good luck with them! I'm sure they'll love the 50 gallon. Hopefully they won't be as shy as I've heard them to be.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

LUCKY!!!  i want to be you tight now!!


----------



## tqn (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice, how old are they now. 
Tq


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice group shot! Great looking frogs.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

These are the younger ones of the group, they are a little over 2 months.
I still can't believe the color of red on their heads.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

A very vibrant frog, the red is what amazes me with these, it's almost fluorescent. You'll find them to be pretty visible in the morning, they tend to hide out during the day and evening hours. Great frogs and congrats!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing! One of my dream frogs. You got six! That must have set you back s pretty penny.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gorgeous frogs.....Got a full Viv pic?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Without giving feedback (hint, they came from Chicago)


Chris Miller sure does put out good stuff, huh?

Good luck with them! I know I love mine....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Arrrrrggggg... ENVY!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Just how shy are they?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

They are in a temporary 18" exo cube for now, I will get some better pics when I put them in their 50g.

Yeah, not the cheapest frog, but I have a new daughter and needed to slim down my collection at home to 1 tank. I gave up some really nice frogs to get these, but they were worth it.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Won't there be stress and aggression with 6 together, even at that age ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Won't there be stress and aggression with 6 together, even at that age ?


I thought they were in the fantastica group and did well in groups? Or are you concerned about that many needing a larger enclosure? I have not yet worked with fantastica and am just asking as Benedicta are certainly in our future.
Doug


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

They look like they are getting ready to rob a bank, or perhaps a fruit fly culture!



boombotty said:


> I finally got a group of 6 of these after wanting them for so long. Without giving feedback (hint, they came from Chicago), I am very happy with how healty and colorful these guys are.
> I was able to get a pic of 3 in the same spot. I will get some better pics once I put them in their 50g here in a month or so.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Philsuma said:


> Won't there be stress and aggression with 6 together, even at that age ?


I've read that Mark Pepper keeps his breeding groups of 4-6 in 20G tanks.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Won't there be stress and aggression with 6 together, even at that age ?


The current set up (assuming the 18 cube is _well_ set up) shouldn't provide any problem to the frogs, especially at their current age. A significant amount of the aggression that occurs among these frogs is due to competition for sexual and nutritional resources. As long as there isn't an "odd-man/woman-out" (having multiple individuals of one sex, but a single individual of another sex (a concern that only arises once sexual maturity is reached)) and they're being well fed there shouldn't be an issue. When they grow up they should be moved to a larger tank, but even then it doesn't _need_ to be _much_ larger.

Edit: to whoever asked just how shy they are, the answer is: typically _extremely_ shy.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

boombotty said:


> I've read that Mark Pepper keeps his breeding groups of 4-6 in 20G tanks.


That is what Mark told us as well.
Nice frogs.
Definitely a great choice. They are shy frogs, but their beauty makes up for that.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Since my tank became over grown with almost no light reaching the bottom of the viv, I see mine every day. They are skittish if I open the tank or if they dogs start to wrestle, but if I don't galump up to the enclosure, they stay out.

I raise up 90% of my Ranitomeya froglets in groups of 6 in 10 gallon, clay substrate, leaf litter filled vivariums. There are plenty of hiding places in the leaves and the froglets always have springtails to eat.

Fantastica group frogs (other than retics), in my experience, don't fight often and when they do, they battles aren't intense, especially if there are a lot of escape routes. 

From what I've read, fantastica don't maintain territories like vanzolinii group frogs do and they don't have limited nursery sites like reticulata do, so there isn't the predisposition to territoriality like in other thumbs. In this respect they are similar to ventrimaculata/variabilis.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL frogs! Ive been able to see some in person and theyre awesome! Im sure they cost you a pretty penny though .


----------

